# Lord of the Fireflies vs Meursault



## shy ♡ (May 12, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> *Format*: 2 vs. 2 Doubles
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ time*: Seven Days
> *Damage Cap*: 45%
> ...


[size=+2]*Lord of the Fireflies vs Meursault*[/size]

*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Chime* the female Zorua <Illusion>
 *Hook* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Expert Belt
 *Baron* the male Lampent <Flame Body> @ Dusk Stone 5 exp
 *Shinrin* the male Grovyle <Overgrow> @ Big Root 5 exp
 *Kazan* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaitei* the male Dewott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg 4 exp
 *Lupin* the male Ralts <Trace>
 *Lullaby* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Elegraff* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Lucky Egg
 *Epitaph* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg 4 exp
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Lum Berry
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Big Root
 *Rei* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *the new meta* the genderless Ditto <Limber> @ Quick Powder
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Expert Belt
 *Ami* the female Piplup <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg

Meursault sends out, LotF sends out and attacks, Meursault attacks.


----------



## nastypass (May 12, 2015)

let's go with Yuzuko and the new meta!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for taking this, pathos!

Alrighty linguini, time for Kazan and Kaitei! Oh, yes honey.

Kazan, start by using Fake Out on the new meta. Afterwards, we'll start dishing out some pain. Go for a Fire Pledge, aiming for the new meta. Finish this by standing in the grass and using Secret Power on the new meta!

If, on the second action, Kaitei is unable to pull off his Water Pledge, go for a Heat Wave.

On the last action, Snore if you're alseep and Focus Energy if your target Protects / Detects. 

*Fake Out@the new meta ~ Fire Pledge@the new meta/Heat Wave ~ Secret Power@the new meta/Snore/Focus Energy*

Kaitei, I want you to Taunt the new meta before they can try any transforming shenanigans. Which means they won't do anything, mwahaha! Then combo Kazan's Fire Pledge with your own Water Pledge! The priority is having it combo with Fire Pledge, but if you can, aim for the new meta. Finish with a Scald for Yuzuko!

If, on the second action, Kazan is unable to pull off his Fire Pledge, shoot a Scald at Yukuzo instead. If your target uses Protect / Detect, Focus Energy.

On the last action, Snore away if you're alseep and Focus Energy if Yukuzo Protects / Detects.

*Taunt@the new meta ~ Water Pledge@the new meta/Scald@Yukuzo/Focus Energy ~ Scald@Yuzuko/Snore/Focus Energy*

I feel so evil


----------



## nastypass (May 13, 2015)

oh fie. well, Yuzuko, you know what they get for focusing down on the new meta like this? an encore! and an opportunity for you to prepare.  open up by encoring Kazan's fake out, and then make a substitute with 20% of your health. then take a break, you've earned it. you've _always_ earned it.

unfortunately this doesn't do much for you, meta. uh, see if you can go full alien and throw yourself at Kaitei's face? stay up there and try to choke her out until you're able to transform, then transform into her. if you've transformed and by some miracle have an action left, Swords Dance.

*Yuzuko: Encore @Kazan ~ Substitute (20%) ~ loaf around
the new meta: cling to face @Kaitei/Transform (Kaitei)/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 17, 2015)

*Before the Cave of Origins*

The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges. 

At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.​​​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3 ~’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘ ~ :3’

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3 !!’


the new meta (x) <limber> @quick powder
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3 also!!!’​
All the pokemon plop onto the sand before the cave with a flash from their captivity, taking a moment to assess their opponents while moving closer to their teammates. They don’t waste much time, though, before swiftly moving to attack.

Kazan moves first, kicking off so fast he’s just a blur of red before slamming into the blob that is meta. He bounces off like rubber, landing easily, while the ditto reverberates from the impact, completely astounded. It seems too shocked to react at all, simply staring at the monferno - it’ll take a while before it realizes what, exactly, happened. 

Meanwhile Kaitei takes advantage of the lull, hissing taunts at the stunned ditto. meta turns its expression to the dewott, still a blank expression on its face, utterly confused at the joint attention on itself. Kaitei was merciless, though, mocking its lack of shape, its slowness, even going for its questionable parentage. That seems to have done the trick - meta finally falls out of its stupour, a new rage taking over it.

Yuzuko, a bit slow herself, plays up her admiration for the monferno’s tactics. What a great way of stopping her teammate, well done, truly! Kazan blushes - though it’s hard to tell, on an already red face - and takes a slight bow. Oh, if it’s so appreciated, who is he to reject a follow up?

He kicks off his heels again, aiming towards meta, a bit slower than before but not notably. He slams into the fuming ditto, elicing a hiss of rage, and the ditto flops over to Kaitei to unleash its pent-up aggression. It smacks bodily into the dewott, flattening itself with the force, clearly doing nearly as much harm to itself as it did Kaitei - but very little to relieve the rage. 

Kaitei lazily pushes the ditto aside, taking in a deep breath of warm island air. Her body heats it even further, boiling the water within her until she can’t keep it for fear of burning herself, and she spits it out at a fearful speed, rushing straight into Yuzuko. The slakoth lets out a slow, pained yawn, fur bristling with burning water drops, but she doesn’t seem burned.

She distracts herself from the pain by clawing up some dirt, shaping it upwards into a misshapen clumpy pile. As it grows, more dirt piling up and out, it begins to take the shape of another slakoth, curled up lazily beside its creator, and finally Yuzuko adds the finishing touch - a bit of spit, and a breath of life. The dirt pile stretches to life, barely more animate than before, but ready to pounce if necessary to protect its master.

Predictably now, Kazan runs head-first into the new meta, eliciting only the smallest of reactions. The ditto doesn’t wait before slamming tiny balled-up fists down on the monferno’s head, hurting its own blubber in the process. Kazan seems a bit dismayed at this reaction to his beautifully performed routine, but it was never intended for meta anyhow, so he’s not _too_ displeased.

Kaitei sucks in more air and unleashes another torrent of fire-hot water at Yuzuko, but this time her dirt golem rushes to take the blow. The water crushes it, wearing at the dirt that keeps it together until it’s barely holding on. Still it clings to life, standing before Yuzuko protectively as the slakoth seems to be falling asleep…​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 88%
- ‘This is fun :D’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 91%
- ‘Are you watching, Yuzuko ???’ Fake-out encored (one more action).

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 91%
- ‘Ah… time to sleep, right…’ Has a 9% substitute. 


the new meta (x) <limber> @quick powder
Health: 86%
Energy: 94%
- ‘I KEEL YOU’

*Arena Notes:*

*Final Notes:*

 Speed order: monferno = ditto > dewott >  slakoth
 Fake out can still be used after its first performance, just without flinch.
 Barring other options, meta struggled on the second and third actions.
 Rounds until primal monster appears: *3*
 Walker next.


----------



## nastypass (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to just assume that the 100% is a typo and that Struggle _did_ in fact do damage to Kaitei...

Well, now that they're done so _rudely_ interrupting us, meta, I want you to finally Transform into a Dewott. I dunno if Quick Powder will still be in effect after you've morphed, but boy I hope so! Yuzuko, if if Kaitei decides he wants to Encore meta's transformation, I want you to Encore that.

Once you're transformed, meta, I want you to nail Kazan with some Waterfalls. If he protects, Swords Dance, and if you have to transform, transform into a slightly taller Dewott. Maybe they will be intimidated by this.

Yuzuko, as stated earlier, Encore Kaitei if he tries to encore anything. Otherwise, hit him with a couple one-turn Solar Beams and then loaf on the third action. If he protects, get your loafing in then.

*Yuzuko: Solar Beam@Kaitei/Encore@Kaitei/loaf around x3
the new meta: Transform->Kaitei ~ Waterfall@Kazan/Swords Dance/Transform->Kaitei x2*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 18, 2015)

Oop sorry I forgot to write in the damage. Fixed.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 18, 2015)

Ooooooh boy this round's gonna be FUN!

Kaitei, begin by encoring the new meta's transformation. Goon about how her transformation is exquisite, and she should make it even more perfect with a slightly longer whiskers, and somewhat paler scalchop... keep her busy for the round (again). I predict Yuzuko's going to cheer on you, in hope you will use encore again... WHICH YOU WILL DO EXACTLY! Encore Yuzuko into Encoring you! Everybody will like, cheer on everybody and BE HAPPY FRIENDZ 4EVER. If you can, wait for meta to try and transform again on the last action, and Encore her again!

*Encore@the new meta ~ Encore@Yuzuko ~ Encore@the new meta (wait)*

You, Kazan, do not have time for such petty friendships. For you, there is only fire, and blood. Let Kaitei distract your opponents while you take care of the rest. First, slap that Ditto again one more time just to show your superiority. Now, Yuzuko might try to Encore you again, but you know what's up, _right_? You've just weakly slapped everyone four times in a row. CAN'T YOU SEE THIS PITIFUL EXCUSE FOR A YOUNG MONKEY LADY IS ALL LIES. All lies to prevent you from beating the new meta to a pulp. With Thunder Punches and Focus Punches. The bastard is trying to copy your wingman's style, yo. Ain't nobody can do that.

*Fake Out@the new meta ~ Thunder Punch@the new meta ~ Focus Punch@the new meta*

i think my status of official lord of evil can be confirmed now


----------



## shy ♡ (May 19, 2015)

*Before the Cave of Origins*

The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges. 

At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.​​​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 88%
- ‘This is fun :D’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 91%
- ‘Are you watching, Yuzuko ???’ Fake-out encored (one more action).

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 91%
- ‘Ah… time to sleep, right…’ Has a 9% substitute. 


the new meta (x) <limber> @quick powder
Health: 86%
Energy: 94%
- ‘I KEEL YOU’​
Again to no one’s surprise, Kazan jumps straight into the blog that is meta, bouncing off lightly onto his feet. He seems entirely pleased with himself, so much so that maybe - just maybe - this might be the finale of his performance. meta’s rage seems to have ended with it, as it shrinks in on itself and then explodes upwards, stretching to grow a big bulbous head, tiny little paws, and squidgy feet to run about on - even a scalchop pops out of its abdomen, which it quickly grabs for protection. It turns its new nose to sniff at its opponents, eager to read anything it can about them.

Kaitei bursts into giggles at this new appearance of … himself. He cheers meta on, clapping his little paws at such excellent mimicry - and a great choice, too, clearly meta’s got great taste! The ditto’s eyes narrow in disbelief. Is he… mocking it? First it taunts, now applause…? Unsure what to believe, meta chooses to ignore this tomfoolery for now.

Yuzuko raises her tired head, turning towards the two dewott. If not for meta’s pink colour, the two would be indistinguishable, even to its teammate. Luckily she has no trouble telling Kaitei apart, and she begins to cheer on his cheers. Kaitei blushes, hiding his face behind his scalchop - oh, he did do a good job, didn’t he?? Oh, alright, he’ll do some more, if it’s so appreciated!

Kazan seems the only one impervious to this circlejerk of applause, and he isn’t entirely approving. He stares indignantly at his teammate for a moment before collecting back his palm, electricity growing from his short fur to the tips of his claws before he swings it down onto meta. The ditto rocks back from the force, sparks zipping across its soft skin from the newly-formed bruise, but it hasn’t got time to worry about the monkey. 

Twirling to gather up ocean water, it launches at the loathesome monkey, knocking him off his feet and into the dirt with a spray of water. Kazan yelps at the blow, quickly jumping back upright, but there’s nothing he can do to stop the large bruise from forming on his stomach - that _really_ hurt.

Still more displeased, Kazan braces himself and draws his fist back again, preparing for an attack. And so he’s entirely unready when meta turns its pinkish face to face him. Now even more angry, its encored performance having been ignored, it raises its paws to call forth the ocean water, wrapping it like a scarf around it, then launches itself as a missile into the bracing monferno. Kazan yelps in alarm and pain, the water and ditto hitting with such a force as to toss him off his feet onto his back, completely distracting him from his attack. meta swirls around, dashing away from him, while Kazan glumly gathers himself back up.

Kaitei whistles to grab meta’s attention again, ignoring the drowsing Yuzuko now, but the ditto only turns to hiss its displeasure at him. He winces, his clapping faultering at such a reception. Did it… not like his cheers? What he do wrong???​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 76%
- ‘I want to make you happy!!! SMILE!!’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 65%
Energy: 73%
- ‘Well that worked perfectly.’

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 90%
- ‘This is more excitement than I was prepared for.’ Has a 9% substitute.






the new meta (x) <torrent> @quick powder
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
- ‘STOP CHEERING AT ME’

*Final Notes:*

 Speed order: transformed!ditto > monferno > dewott >  slakoth
 poos on you all for making me rewrite this.
 Even though encore can’t be encored, Yuzuko still encored Kaitei’s encore because he was commanded to encore encore and Kaitei was commanded to encore all round. (encore)
 Rounds until primal monster appears: *2*
 LotF next.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 19, 2015)

Ooops, this didn't go as well as I hoped

Well, Kaitei, all you gotta do now is Encore whatever Yuzuko is doing, and you can wait for her to do the same thing so you won't lock yourself into it again. I hope you'll be able to focus on the battle after that.

Then use Water Pledge on any available target, then Secret Power at meta. Make sure you stand in the grass. If Kazan isn't using Fire Pledge on the second action, though, go for a Razor Shell aimed at meta. If you're asleep on the last action, use Snore on meta. If you can't hit your target because of Protect, Detect, Dive, Dig, Bounce, etc., (not counting Substitute), try a Focus Energy.

*Encore@Yuzuko (wait) ~ Water Pledge / Razor Shell@meta / Focus Energy ~ Secret Power@meta / Snore@meta / Focus Energy*

Kazan, you need to stay focused. No more encoring shenanigans for you, oh no. Certainly not from that loafy silly thing. Kaitei should be back in the game, so show him how you do it. Start with a Thunder Punch for meta, then a Fire Pledge for any available target, and another Thunder Punch for meta. If Kaitei isn't using Water Pledge on action two, go for a Focus Blast on meta instead. If on action one and three meta tries a Waterfall, Aqua Tail or Razor Shell, Counter it back. If you can't hit your target due to Protect / Detect / Dive / Dig / Bounce, Focus Energy.

*Thunder Punch@meta / Counter / Focus Energy ~ Fire Pledge / Focus Blast@meta / Focus Energy ~ Thunder Punch@meta / Counter / Focus Energy*


----------



## nastypass (May 19, 2015)

as it happens, neither transform nor encore can actually be encored. though it may not have been your intention, you have become a passenger on my _ruse cruise!!_ lotf you may want to recommand there


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 19, 2015)

ooooooh snap

I'll wait for pathos to edit the reffing


----------



## shy ♡ (May 20, 2015)

Okay, fixed ;_;


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 21, 2015)

Alrighty Kaitei, begin with a Water Pledge on any available target. Then stand in the grass and use Secret Power on meta twice. If on any action they Protect / Detect / Dive / Dig / Bounce, Focus Energy. On the first action, if Kazan isn't using Fire Pledge, use Razor Shell on meta. If meta has a sub on action two or three, use Screech on meta.

*Water Pledge / Focus Energy / Razor Shell@meta ~ Secret Power@meta / Focus Energy / Screech@meta*

Kazan, you need to stay focused. No more encoring shenanigans for you, oh no. Certainly not from that loafy silly thing. Kaitei should be back in the game, so show him how you do it. Start with  a Fire Pledge for any available target, and two Thunder Punches for meta. If Kaitei isn't using Water Pledge on action one, go for a Focus Blast on meta instead. If on action two and three meta tries a Waterfall, Aqua Tail or Razor Shell, Counter it back. If you can't hit your target due to Protect / Detect / Dive / Dig / Bounce, Focus Energy.

*Fire Pledge / Focus Blast@meta / Focus Energy ~ Thunder Punch@meta / Counter / Focus Energy x2*


----------



## nastypass (May 22, 2015)

kaitei only has two actions commanded! quickly, now is our time to strike!

meta, you're going to open up with a Waterfall on Kazan and miraculously flinch him so I never have to deal with Pledge nonsense all match. Yuzuko will do her best to not do anything at all to assist you at that time. You'll follow up by making a 20% substitute of your own, while Yuzuko nails Kaitei with a Solarbeam. Finish off by Waterfalling Kazan again, but don't fear the Counter! Yuzuko will bait it into her sub by using Focus Punch.

*Yuzuko: buns ~ Solar Beam @Kaitei ~ Focus Punch @Kazan
the new meta: Waterfall @Kazan ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Waterfall @Kazan*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 4, 2015)

*Before the Cave of Origins*

The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges. 

At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.​​​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 95%
Energy: 76%
- ‘I want to make you happy!!! SMILE!!’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 65%
Energy: 73%
- ‘Well that worked perfectly.’

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 90%
- ‘This is more excitement than I was prepared for.’ Has a 9% substitute.






the new meta (x) <torrent> @quick powder
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
- ‘STOP CHEERING AT ME’​
meta furiously coats itself in water again and launches head-first into Kazan, tossing the monkey off hits feet and hoping - praying - for a flinch. Kazan certainly looks pained, wiping waterdrops off his bruised fur as he clumsily picks himself back up, but with a nod to his teammate, there’s no hesitation in his eyes. It’s _on_. 

The two starters move to stand side by side, pressing their palms together to form a two-member wall. Not entirely formidable, not yet anyway, until they raise a single foot in unison and slam it down with all their might. For a moment, nothing happens… and then the ground grumbles, water gurgling to life, and bursts out in a cascading columns towards meta. It hits with enormous force, tossing it straight into the air like nothing, but even worse, it _burned_ like lava. Each time meta sunk closer to the ground the water rushed up to hit him again, bursting columns until it was close enough to the ground for meta to jump off, its entire body feeling like white-hot pain. Even on the ground now, everything hurt to the touch, even the air itself; its skin was on fire.

Yuzuko was clearly unimpressed, as all she spared this was a bored yawn.

meta’s hissing continued, like steam rising from a kettle. Its pain was obvious, but it tried to ignore it as it mashed together piles of mud created by the pledge attack, building up a vaguely dewottish shape. It put very little effort into the actual shape, since it honestly preferred its own natural blob form, and by the end its doll was pretty frankensteinish when it breathed a big chunk of life into it. It flopped in front of meta, eager to protect.

And it was immediately called into action as Kazan’s fist came swinging forth, electricity buzzing around it likes flies. The doll jumped forward to take the blow, crumbling hard under the impact, but it withstood it - cracked, worn, but still standing. Kazan edged away, a bit creeped by the doll, quite honestly. 

And he truly wasn’t eager to stand in the path of his teammate’s attack. Kaitei lowered her ears, scrunched up her face and screamed holy hell. Somehow, though everyone certainly heard the screaming, it cut right through meta’s defenses more than anyone elses - perhaps it was Kaitei’s evil glare that went along with the noise. The substitute could do nothing to stop it, either, despite meta’s pitiful looks, and even its attempts to grab the doll and hold it over its head. Nothing stopped the screams until Kaitei ran out of air, gasping for a bit of breath.

And finally, Yuzuko seems to have awoken, perhaps realizing what had happened earlier to her teammate. She gets up onto her hind legs, a grimace crossing her face, and spreads her forepaws before her facing Kaitei - maybe it was the screaming, then, rather hard to sleep during all that. A tiny spark of light grows between her claws, growing fast, so fast she can’t contain it until it explodes outwards into the dewott in a burst of light. It seems too much even for Yuzuko, so strong that it knocks both pokemon off their feet with the impact - though the slakoth only a few inches, while Kaitei is tossed several feet back, skidding across the ground until the light runs out. Her skin is visibly scorched, and it’s several moments before she dares stand again, entirely shocked. Yuzuko doesn’t bother - she’s fine where she landed.

meta resumes familiar tactics, perhaps comforted by routine while in so much pain. A raised fist calls forth the ocean to cloak it before it slams into Kazan, the two pokemon tumbling end-over-end before untangling finally. meta quickly jumps away, wary of a counter-attack, but Kazan seems finally to have been stunned by the blow, lying prone on the ground with water dripping off him and a dull look on his face. A grin spreads across meta’s face… _finally_.

More screaming from Kaitei cuts its celebration short. The two have a glare-off, neither daring to part their eyes, while Yuzuko slowly gets back to her feet, edging closer and closer to the prone monferno. Nothing stops her from reaching him, or drawing back her fist and holding it there for an absurdly long amount of time, drawing it tigher, focusing as much as she can before slamming it down so fast it seems to have come from an entirely different pokemon. Kazan screams - louder even than Kaitei, loud enough to halt her screeching in sudden fright - Yuzuko’s fist smashing hard into his chest, like a mountain landing on him. He can’t catch his breath, and for a moment he thinks this is it, he’s going to die, until a gasp brings back the air, and the crushing pain with it. Yuzuko stumbles away slowly while the monferno coughs, getting back to his feet.​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 71%
Energy: 63%
- ‘… ah, are you okay??’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 20% (capped)
Energy: 60%
- *hacks* ‘Ahg… no.’ Blaze activated.

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 73%
- ‘Are we done yet?’ Has a 9% substitute.






the new meta (x) <torrent> @quick powder
Health: 12%
Energy: 66%
- ‘I hate you all.’ -4 def. Has a 10% substitute. Torrent activated.

*Arena Notes:*
A rainbow shines over Lord of the Fireflies team (granting Serene Grace effects) for 3 more rounds.

*Final Notes:*

 Speed order: transformed!ditto > monferno > dewott >  slakoth
 Sorry for lateness, had bad stress weeks >_<
 I randomized the target for Fire/Water pledge since none was given.
 Fire Pledge and Solarbeam were crits.
 Waterfall flinched Kazan on the third action.
 Rounds until primal monster appears: *1*
 Meursault next.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2015)

the monkey is dead! long live the better monkeysloth. (is the new meta's Torrent active? :x)

tnm, finish Kazan off with a Brine. if he protects or magically places himself underground before you can hit him, use Helping Hand. if you get Taunted and Kazan isn't hittable, or you've already used Helping Hand twice, fire off a Secret Power at Kaitei.

Yuzuko, you have simple commands as ever. on the first action you don't have a Helping Hand boost, loaf around. aside from that, hit Kaitei with a Solar Beam and then Thunder Punch. If Solar Beam misses/is protected against, use it twice instead of Thunder Punching.

*the new meta: Brine @Kazan/Helping Hand/Secret Power @Kaitei x3
Mawatari Yuzuko: loaf/Solar Beam @Kaitei/Thunder Punch@Kaitei x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 6, 2015)

Ops! Yes, torrent is activated, edited. (also edited damage since it was activated on the third action for that waterfall.)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 6, 2015)

Nothing we can't work around. Kaitei, you're gonna have to take one for the team, but rest assured it will pay off in the long run. One the first action, you'll have to break that sub, it's imperative. So you will have to wait for Yuzuko to send a Solarbeam and take it like a champ, I know you can. Take this time to carefully analyze how he does it, then Copycat and shoot one of your own making towards meta's substitute. ANNIHILATE IT.

This is where this begins to make sense. Go for an Aqua Jet for the exposed meta. 

Last action, try a Waterfall on Yuzuko.

*(wait) Copycat (Solarbeam)@meta ~ Aqua Jet@meta ~ Waterfall@Yuzuko*

KAZAN. You'll have to give all your respect to Kaitei at the end of the round because he'll let you live to fight another one. Protect on action one as Kaitei takes out meta's substitute. Then, you'll wait just a fraction of a second - just enough for Kaitei to hit meta with is Aqua Jet - but you'll use Mach Punch before meta can do anything, hopefully taking it out. It is essential you ONLY wait JUST LONG ENOUGH for Kaitei to move, you want to hit meta before they do anything. If that's impossible, just Mach Punch normally. On the last action, you'll hopefully still be standing, so wait again for Kaitei to take out Yuzuko's substitute, then use Drain Punch on the sloth.

*Protect ~ (wait just a little) Mach Punch@meta / Mach Punch@meta ~ (wait) Drain Punch@Yukuzo*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 18, 2015)

*Before the Cave of Origins*

The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges. 

At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.​​​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 71%
Energy: 63%
- ‘… ah, are you okay??’


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 20% (capped)
Energy: 60%
- *hacks* ‘Ahg… no.’ Blaze activated.

*Meursault (OO)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 73%
- ‘Are we done yet?’ Has a 9% substitute.






the new meta (x) <torrent> @quick powder
Health: 12%
Energy: 66%
- ‘I hate you all.’ -4 def. Has a 10% substitute. Torrent activated.​
While meta waits to see what he’ll do, Kazan quickly draws up a protective shield, unwilling to take any risks. With a sorrowful nod, an awful grin spreads across meta’s face. It looks pained, forced, like it really isn’t meant to be there, but the ditto strains to look happy for its teammate - that damned sloth, where has it been all battle anyhow while meta’s been doing all this work - and meta cheers. Yuzuko turns her head slowly to the sounds of tired, pained applause, and somehow they seem to do their magic despite the obvious strain; she cheers up, feeling the boost of her teammates’ efforts. She can _do_ this. 

Yuzuko finally seems to have realized the stakes, now. Her face contorts in fury while she gets to her feet again, sunlight drawing in beads around her rising fur, and it explodes out in a thick rushing beam onto Kaitei. The dewott fights hard to stand her ground but it’s pointless - she’s lifted clear into the air, landing several feet back and skidding until she’s nearly in the ocean. Yuzuko plops back to the ground, appearing exhausted.

Kaitei gets up slowly, too pained to brush the mud caked onto his fur. His mind is racing, memorizing every aspect of that solarbeam - he can’t hope to match the power, but the technique, he can definitely mimic that. He brings his paws together, focusing hard to gather the sunlight between them. A tiny orb, growing shakily into what becomes a beam, zipping out and exploding on meta’s clay doll. The ditto jumps aside to avoid stray mud and rock remains flying from the destruction, like an exploded grenade; there’s nothing left now between it and oblivion. 

And indeed, it sees only quick blurs of light blue and orange-red as the two starts slam fast into it. It tries to hold on, but its mimicked form loses shape, returning to a floppy pink blob as it loses consciousness and is returned to its ball. Kazan and Kaitei tiredly high-five each other as their remaining opponent takes a quick snooze. 

Nothing stops them now… nothing besides one last substitute. Kazan runs over, fist drawn back and feint orange glow surrounding it before it slams into the doll and draws back whatever energy it can. The doll is done for, crumbling apart to dust, opening Yuzuko up for Kaitei. The dewott’s form cloaked in water as he slams into Yuzuko, startling her enough to wake up from her short nap. She roars upwards in sudden rage at this attention - oh, she’ll make them regret it!

No one boosts her on, but the orb of light growing between her paws doesn’t need it as it smacks dead-on into Kaitei. The poor dewott’s skin is almost entirely covered in scorch marks, and bruises under those, added to now as he’s shoved off his feet and lands hard on his chest. He seems to barely be holding on, but still gets up and actually cleans himself off a bit.

All memory of pain is quickly lost, though. A sudden, overwhelming heat engulfs the battlefield, so hot it makes moving painful. The ocean itself seems to be evaporating by the second; the air is so hot it blurs as you look through it. And so at first, when a slab of mountain seems to be moving, the pokemon think it’s a mirage - until it roars.​
*Lord of the Fireflies (OO)*

Kaitei (m) <torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 26% (capped)
Energy: 43%
- ‘HALP IT’S A GIANT ANGRY MOUNTAIN’ Torrent activated.


Kazan (m) <blaze> @lucky egg
Health: 20% 
Energy: 55%
- ‘… is that god?’ Blaze activated.

*Meursault (OX)*

Mawatari Yuzuko (f) <truant> @expert belt
Health: 69%
Energy: 58%
- ‘what’s goin’ on’






the new meta (x) <torrent> @quick powder
Health: 0%
Energy: 63%
- Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
A rainbow shines over Lord of the Fireflies team (granting Serene Grace effects) for 2 more rounds.
Primal Groudon reigns supreme over Sootopolis, bringing forth a Desolate Landscape for all battlers.

*Final Notes:*

 Speed order: monferno > dewott >  slakoth
 It didn’t make much (any) difference if Kazan hit first so it didn’t affect flavour.
 LoTF next.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, the only difference is that Kazan will get the exp. by hitting last, which is the sole reason I wanted him to wait for Kaitei to move first.

Moving on!

This is perfect. Kaitei, you were a real bro out there, and now you can work with you partner to take down the lesser monkeysloth, since he's still standing! Don't be too impressed by the giant primal Groudon here, he's just here to watch! Show him what water-types can do. 

Begin with an Air Slash, then Secret Power while standing in the grass, then Helping Hand. If the sloth Protects, go for a Focus Energy instead.

*Air Slash / Focus Energy ~ Secret Power / Focus Energy ~ Helping Hand / Focus Energy*

Kazan, it's great to see you're not ded. Try some Drain Punches to regain as much health as you can to keep it that way. Switch to Fire Blast if Yuzuko tries to Counter, and Focus Energy if she Protects.

*Drain Punch / Fire Blast / Focus Energy*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, dun worry, he'll get the exp. c: It just was easier to not have it affect the flavour.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 20, 2015)

Welp, apparently I made a booboo and monferno doesn't learn drain punch. I edited the calcs but am too tired atm to edit the reffing, hopefully I can do that tomorrow, but in the meantime feel free to re-command, LotF.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, thanks pathos!

Welp, that complicates things a tiny bit, but I'm sure we'll be all right, the Rainbow Generator God is on our side!

Kaitei, you'll have to go for full hax this time! Secret Power all the way, make sure you stand in the grass while doing so. If Yuzuko is asleep, try some Rock Smash. If they Protect, use Focus Energy.

*Secret Power / Rock Smash / Focus Energy x3*

Kazan, try some Headbutts until Yuzuko is alseep. After that, honor your god and FIRE BLASSSSSS

if they protect focus energy yo

*Headbutt / Fire Blast / Focus Energy x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's a DQ warning for Meursault that should've happened a while ago... 48 hours-ish.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 8, 2015)

Meursault is DQed, I will use my ASBdb superpowers to close the battle

*EDIT:* Kazan gets the KO, right?  He was specifically commanded to time his move so he could score the KO, and as far as I can tell, there's no reason it wouldn't have worked (despite pathos leaving it ambiguous)?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 8, 2015)

nope, pathos confirmed Kazan would get the exp. Thanks Zhorken!


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 8, 2015)

OH, doink, I didn't notice that.  Awesome.


----------

